# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Galeria de Fotos Internacional

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

A caminho de mais altos objectivos corremos o risco de virmos a ter em breve a melhor e maior galeria de fotos de recife a Nível Internacional

A nossa afirmação em toda a comunidade de língua portuguesa é já uma facto


Quase 16.000 Fotos, e com mais de 2 milhões de visualizações vamos pelo bom caminho  :Palmas: 


Quanto a qualidade crescente das fotos colocadas, a evolução é surpreendente  :EEK!: 

Fica o registo e os meus parabéns a todos os que já contribuíram.

----------


## Ricardo Prata

:Olá:  boas

 :EEK!:  É maravilhoso ser membro deste forum.... :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :SbSourire2:  

 :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

É caso para dizer:

*PARABÉNS REEFFORUM!*  :KnTrinquer:   :KnTrinquer:   :KnTrinquer:   :KnTrinquer:   :KnTrinquer:  


Por mais uma etapa ganha!  :Wink: 

Um abraço a todos.  :SbOk:

----------

